# The T Rex Slingshot



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

My oldes kid (8 years old) wanted to have a T Rex shaped slingshot, so, I begun the work. First took some ideas from pictures of the T Rex, made some sketches on the computer, scaled down the dimensions for the hands of an 8 year olf kid, and then cut the piece in the CNC.

The first piece was decorated by my kid, the second one was painted in black:


----------



## QuotidianPrepper (Apr 1, 2016)

They're brilliant!!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

And here is my son shooting at cans at 5 meters, I must say, I´m a proud dad!! B)


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Very nice!!!
Just attention to the fork hit...poor t-rex, he will lose a tooth!!!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Wowwww!!!! Very nice and original. Congratulations!!


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

BAT said:


> And here is my son shooting at cans at 5 meters, I must say, I´m a proud dad!! B)


Orale!!!!  man I haven't heard that word being used since I left California back in 2012. Good stuff and you have every reason to be proud )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Very nice!!!
> Just attention to the fork hit...poor t-rex, he will lose a tooth!!!


Thanks Genoa! yes, it already has a few hits, but none in the fork or the theet! Cheers!



slingshotnew said:


> Wowwww!!!! Very nice and original. Congratulations!!


Thanks Slingshotnew! All the credit to my son, he is the client, I´m only the maker 

Cheers!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

theTurk said:


> BAT said:
> 
> 
> > And here is my son shooting at cans at 5 meters, I must say, I´m a proud dad!! B)
> ...


Hey Turk!! There must be something that you should be proud of!! It´s only a matter of searching! for example, you can be a proud member of slingshot forum!

Cheers!


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

BAT said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> > BAT said:
> ...


Yes sir! I agree  cheers !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That is freaking cool. I can't wait until my son is old enough for slingshots! I really like the concept. I might have to order one for my kid in the future. Nice shooting too.

Florida Forks


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks Arnistador! I´m glad you like the concept!

Cheers!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice slingshot and the boy is a terrific shot! I enjoyed watching. :cookie:


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Bat,

That is AWESOME! What you have done is given your son a memory that will stay with him for ever, which is more valuable than any slingshot on the planet. You have every right to be a proud Dad.

This wold needs more Dads, like you.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Dayhiker said:


> Nice slingshot and the boy is a terrific shot! I enjoyed watching. :cookie:


Thanks Dayhiker! I´m happy that you liked the video!

Cheers!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Yosemite Sam said:


> Bat,
> 
> That is AWESOME! What you have done is given your son a memory that will stay with him for ever, which is more valuable than any slingshot on the planet. You have every right to be a proud Dad.
> 
> This wold needs more Dads, like you.


Yosemite Sam, thanks a lot for your kind words! I really appreciate your comments. I do my best to make the childhood of my kids the best ever! As you mention, I want to build great memories for both of them, I want them to be happy, and I happily help them in any way I can to make that possible!

Cheers!! :king:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Thankfully these are OTT! If they were TTF they would chew up the bands! Hahah


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

My little kidslingers in action! :king:


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Metropolicity said:


> Thankfully these are OTT! If they were TTF they would chew up the bands! Hahah


Yes, in fact, it´s called OTD (Over the Dino) :rofl:


----------



## samurai1 (Nov 16, 2014)

I like it. A unique species of dinosaur. He eats only latex. Harmless creature. 

Enjoyable post. Thank you.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great job on this one Bat I really like the design.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger :king:


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

samurai1 said:


> I like it. A unique species of dinosaur. He eats only latex. Harmless creature.
> 
> Enjoyable post. Thank you.


Thanks Samurai!! I was talking to Dr. Alan Grant, he told me it is a *Tyrannolatex Rex*



BC-Slinger said:


> Great job on this one Bat I really like the design.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger :king:


Thanks a lot Matt! Cheers!


----------

